# CRIT' Air Translation



## Private (Aug 11, 2017)

The paperwork that comes with your CRIT' Air certificate is in English on the front, but in French on the back. 
For my own pedantic requirements I chose to translate it & I have copied the results here to help fellow pedants; others will just pull the sticky thing off & put it on the windscreen.

Literal Translation:
Operation mode for vehicle with windscreen.
Clean the inside of the windscreen at the bottom right.
The surface must be clean and dry before application.
Peel the whole by the back of the document and stick it on the cleaned area.
The certificate must be visible from the outside.
Once it is glued, do not try to reposition the set otherwise the certificate will tear.

*Genuine English:
Clean your windscreen on the inside in a bottom right position.
From the back of the paperwork, carefully peel back the square sticky patch from where it says “Detacher ici” & ensure the circular certificate comes with it.
Apply it to the inside of your windscreen so it can be easily read from the outside.
The certificate will tear if you try to reposition it.*

Operation mode for vehicle without windscreen.

Literal Translation:
1.	Remove the patch that is on the front of the mail.
2.	Take off the certificate delicately (attention the surface is sticky).
3.	Return the certificate and place it in the same place.
4.	Peel off the assembly from the back of the document.
The certificate shall be affixed, face-up on the outside, to a surface in the front of the vehicle in a very visible manner.
(fork, mudguard, front right rack)

*Genuine English:
Remove the non-stick patch from the front of the paperwork.
Carefully remove the circular certificate, turn it round & put it back in the same place but now with the back showing to the front of the paperwork.
From the back of the paperwork, carefully peel back the square sticky patch from where it says “Detacher ici” & ensure the circular certificate comes with it.
Stick it on the front of the vehicle e.g. on the front fork or mudguard with the certificate face up.*

End:

_________________________________________

Source (or sentence by sentence translation):
Mode operatoire pour vehicule avec pare-brise:
Operation mode for vehicle with windscreen

Nettoyer l'interieur du pare-brise en bas a droite:
Clean the inside of the windscreen at the bottom right.

La surface doit etre propere et seche avant application:
The surface must be clean and dry before application.

Décoller l'ensemble par l'arriere du document et le coller sur la zone nettoyee:
Peel the whole by the back of the document and stick it on the cleaned area.

Le certificat doit être visible de l'extérieur:
The certificate must be visible from the outside.
Une fois colle, ne pas tenter de repositionner l'ensemble sous peine de voir le certificate se dechirer.:
Once it is glued, do not try to reposition the set otherwise the certificate will tear.

Mode operatoire pour véhicule sans pare-brise:
Operation mode for vehicle without windscreen.

1.	Enlever le patch qui est sur le recto du courier:
Remove the patch that is on the front of the mail
2.	Décoller le certificat delicatement (attention la surface est collante):
Take off the certificate delicately (attention the surface is sticky).
3.	Retourner le certificat et le positionner au même endroit:
Return the certificate and place it in the same place.
4.	Décoller l'ensemble par l'arrière du document.
Le certificat doit etre appose, recto visible a l'exterieur, sur une surface situee a l'avant du vehicule de maniere tres visible.
	(fourche, garde-boue, carrenage avant droit):
Peel off the assembly from the back of the document.
The certificate shall be affixed, face-up on the outside, to a surface in the front of the vehicle in a very visible manner.
(fork, mudguard, front right rack)


	Detacher ici:
	Detach here


----------



## silverweed (Aug 11, 2017)

Think I would rather have had a translation of the site of how to apply as I haven't managed to get past that


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 11, 2017)

*Hindsight*

As usual when mine arrived I never read the instructions in english let alone French... Needless to say mine is proudly displayed at the top left of my windscreen..... Still as it is a grey one no doubt I can't go into any control zones anyway!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2017)

silverweed said:


> Think I would rather have had a translation of the site of how to apply as I haven't managed to get past that




Had mine a while now and the hardest bit was that i had to lower the image quality of the V5 scan so it would allow me to attach and send it on the online application.

From start to finish / receiving the sticker through the post took 9 days and the email confirmation showing which sticker i was getting only took 2 days.





tidewatcher said:


> As usual when mine arrived I never read the instructions in english let alone French... Needless to say mine is proudly displayed at the top left of my windscreen..... Still as it is a grey one no doubt I can't go into any control zones anyway!




The instructions clearly say to attach to the bottom right of the windscreen, obviously so it can be inspected from their footpath / pavement.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2017)

Total loss as to what you are talking about,is it secret like the masons or national foresters club.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Total loss as to what you are talking about,is it secret like the masons or national foresters club.:rolleyes2:





Doesn`t apply to you Trev seeing as you are still under house arrest      :scared:     :lol-049:     :lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Doesn`t apply to you Trev seeing as you are still under house arrest      :scared:     :lol-049:     :lol-049:



I did escape for a few days to tayto park and over night in van at carlingford,now captured again and home.:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Aug 17, 2017)

Merci beaucoup! The instructions were a lot more complicated than actually doing it LOL

Lesley


----------

